# 29er, DH und Slide 160 New am Gardasee



## 123Luomi (27. April 2011)

Hi habe gerade gelesen, dass Bodo am Gardasee seine neuen Bikes präsentiert. Wer fährt hin und kann shooten und berichten?


----------



## 123Luomi (30. April 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Hi habe gerade gelesen, dass Bodo am Gardasee seine neuen Bikes präsentiert. Wer fährt hin und kann shooten und berichten?



Erste Bilder auf der homepage. Hat einer mehr Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakunin (30. April 2011)

Etwas bzgl Slide 160 habe ich hier geschrieben http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8262384&postcount=564 

Leider habe ich keine Info vom 29er oder DH, tut mir Leid, ich war mit Slide 140 beschäftig, gab's viele Leute und ich habe das 29er gar nicht bemerkt. Schau mal meine Bilder später an, gibt es eines des DH und das 29er in Hinterground.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Mai 2011)

29:
Jau, 29er guckt wohl hinten tastsächlich um die Ecke. Wird wohl dem Lenker nach komplett für die Racefraktion ausgestattet. Mal abwarten.

DH:
Liebäugle zwar nicht mit DH, aber das Ding sieht klasse aus. Nicht so globig wie sonst häufig. 

Sattelrohr ausreiben müssen ´se aber noch üben! 

Slide in grün:

Probst sollte sich ansonsten nicht so von dem Marktingleuten und Controllern auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen und nicht einknicken.
DH in (teil-)grün sieht gut aus, Slide in Kermitsenf über und über gar nicht. 

Wenn die Controller sehen wollen, wie man ein Bike mit Trendyfarbe mit tollem Finish hinbekommt, sollten sie mal kurz nach Koblenz fahren: Strive in Conker Brown mit goldener Wippe, gewagt aber geil!


----------

